# Howdy!



## coffeemanmatt (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

My name is Matthew Freeman - I am currently residing in Copperas Cove, TX. 

I'm looking for information on how to become a Mason. According to the lodge locator on the Grand Lodge of Texas site, the closest lodge to me is the Mount Hiram #595. It has a meeting time listed (with the meal being before the meeting), but I don't want to just show up and start asking questions.

I don't really know anyone in my area, as all my military buddies have moved or been stationed elsewhere, and I don't know any Masons. Do you all have any suggestions, or does anyone know of some Mason in this area that I could meet with?

I'm extremely interested (and excited) to start on this journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Community here.

Actually there is nothing wrong with just "showing up". In fact, you might find out that you did the very best thing that you could. In this fraternity, it is all about the individual taking the steps on his own. Take the chance, I bet that you won't regret it!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome! Brother Stewart summed it up nicely. Go knock on the door, you won't regret it.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 18, 2011)

Brother Stewart has sound advice.  Just walk right up and start asking your questions.  The local brothers will be very happy to see you.  Every worthwhile journey begins with that first step.


----------



## LukeD (Sep 18, 2011)

I did exactly what these Brothers are telling you to do when I decided to petition a lodge.  I did call the Secretary for the lodge first to get 
some general info, and then met up with the brothers for dinner before their meeting.  They are more excited to have you there than you will know. Be respectful, but be confident, and let them know why you are there.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Benton (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Everyone already beat me to the punch. Just keep us in the loop.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't really add anything more either. So I will echo Bro. Benton's  words and keep us in the loop. We look forward to hearing about your journey. Welcome to the forums also, and enjoy your time here. If you have any questions I am sure that someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Howdy Matthew, Welcome to the community.  I'll echo what others have said, just go and show up to one of the meetings.  You'll be able to ask questions and meet a few people.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 22, 2011)

Matthew, what have you come up with friend?


----------



## K.S. (Sep 24, 2011)

*Introduction*

Hello all, my name is Damon, Fellowcraft at Clovis lodge #417 in California.
     Funny thing is, I didn't realize this was a Texas masons app when I downloaded it on my phone, so I hope that's not an issue, because I enjoy talking to you all.
     A little bit of a background on me, I had to leave the lodge for a few years and concentrate on my family's well being and financial support due to several misfortunes landing in our lap at once, but I'm looking forward to getting back to lodge next week.
     Thanks for your time and allowing me to speak in your forum.

                                         Damon.


----------

